# 1948 Ford 8N FOR SALE



## infinityofwv

1948 Ford 8N Tractor completely rebuilt to orginial factory condition. New tires, new everything. Runs perfect. Show quality!!! But can still be used as a work horse. $4,500.

Call David 304-208-0202
Email [email protected]

More pictures available.

Located in Huntington, West Virginia

Pick-up only, no delivery sorry.


See pics at:
http://www.geocities.com/infinityofwv/1948Ford8N.html


----------



## Harvey

cruisin :wontshare


----------



## Harvey

Above posted by mistake, Sorry.


----------



## mark777

Harvey,

Were you thinking that for $4500. for an 8N it better be racy??


----------



## mark777

Harvey, 

If you like Fords, and really like 8N's check this one out.

It was on dBay last week....very reasonable with an asking price of only $27,500 and the bids were slightly over $10.000 last time I looked.

It is the sweetest Ford I've ever seen. It is a beautiful, one of a kind Funk restoration.

Mark


----------



## Harvey

It is the sweetest Ford I've ever seen. It is a beautiful, one of a kind Funk restoration.

Mark [/B][/QUOTE] 


Mark that is a nice Ford but way to much for my budget.

harvey


----------

